# Introducing...



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Soooo adorable enjoy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

What a cutie!!! Name?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Is he ever cute! And what a sparkle in his eyes! I think he loves his Mama!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

He's so cute! And he has a nubby tail! Sometimes "surprise packages", i.e. unexpected adoptions, are the best! He was meant to be yours:angel::angel:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Goodness!! Adorable and beyond! I opened this to see why the title was foster failure...looks like a foster win!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, definitely a win for us both! 

His name is Smiley


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A great big 'Welcome' to Smiley, what an adorable bunny butt he is!!!! 
How old is he?....you must tell us more about him!!!!!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Ooh, yes, more details please. Smiley is adorable. And he certainly knows how to smile and sleep like a poodle! That is a 100% poodle snooze pose!  The, I'm going to take a nap, but you feel free to keep right on petting my belly.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes and compliments!

Smiley was rescued from a high-kill shelter in Quebec. He was surrendered due to "chewing the kids toys". He's about 3 years old. His first foster family said he humped and marked a lot, but they did a bunch of work with him and by the time he came to me, he didn't show any of those behaviours.

He loves to cuddle and get belly rubs, he's good with other dogs, he's active but knows when to settle, and he's freaking CUTE! He's also a really great size! 20 tall, 22 long. 
The only downside is he sheds a bit, but I'm hoping that switching him to a raw diet will make the shedding even less. 

Stay tuned for more Smiley photos and stories!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Smiley is amaazingly cute and precious. You both are so lucky to have found each other. How some one could have given him up for chewing kids toys I don't know!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

What a happy ending / beginning to this story - I know you've found a friend for life and he ended up in "the pot at the end of the rainbow" of homes! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Glad you are adopting him! What is his story, and how did you come to 'failing' your foster? Is he your first foster?
His eyes are so soft and trusting, wow. You can really see a dog's 'soul' in their eyes.
Can't wait to hear more about your new 'failure!"
We have learned that the fosters really have a different perspective on their foster home and their eventual owners. I had found that if the foster bonds to me, I am confident that the foster will be able to bond again.
Good luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Locket said:


> Smiley, my little foster failure!


CONGRATULATIONS!! Amazing how "failure" can bring a smile to one's face, eh?  Wish you many years of unbridled fun with Smiley. He looks like a total sweetheart! :happy:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is Fun personified - perfect name! Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh what an utter darling! He has the happiest look in his eyes! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your "failure" with Smiley! What a cute boy he is! I'm sure that failure never felt so good. Love the pictures of him.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

oh, I keep coming back to look at that cutie's eyes! You got him from Quebec,eh? Well, if you are ever close to Ottawa, look me up and we'll have the poodles have a playdate!
sorry about the 'eh'!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
I'm in love with this guy! He's so fun, and is going to be amazing at agility...if I can keep up to him!

We hit up the beach today, so I'll post some photos and a video of his first lake experience. 



PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> Glad you are adopting him! What is his story, and how did you come to 'failing' your foster? Is he your first foster?
> His eyes are so soft and trusting, wow. You can really see a dog's 'soul' in their eyes.
> Can't wait to hear more about your new 'failure!"
> ...


He was my third foster. I asked to dogsit while his first foster home went on vacation because he caught my eye, and after the first couple days realized he was "the one". Just had to get my BF on board with having a permanent dog, but it wasn't too difficult. Everyone loves Smiley and he's a pretty good sport about liking everyone, or at least pretending to


----------

